# STFC Photowalks and competition



## gingrove (Feb 6, 2014)

Thought that some of you might be interested in this as it's a chance to see behind the scenes at some of the Labs around the country and win a trip to CERN.


STFC National Photowalk Competition 2014

In partnership with the Royal Photographic Society

4 venues – 8 dates during June and July 2014

The Science and Technology Facilities Council (STFC) will host their third photo walk, providing photographers ‘behind-the-scenes’ access to world leading facilities at each of the main STFC sites within the UK – UK Astronomy Technology Centre in Edinburgh, Daresbury Laboratory in Cheshire, the Rutherford Appleton Laboratory in Oxfordshire and Chilbolton Observatory in Hampshire.

The photo walk is free to enter and open to amateur and professional photographers. Entrants must book in advance and be governed by the rules and terms and conditions - only photographs taken on the day following the official programme may be entered into the competition.



STFC National Competition
Each participant may, if they wish, upload a maximum of five photos to a designated website which will be judged regionally by a nominated professional panel. A regional prize will be awarded and the best 10 photographs from each site will be entered into a national competition. The final 40 pictures from across the sites will be judged by the general public, the community and staff via the website and an overall online winner awarded. A total of 10 images (the 4 regional winners and the next top 6 from the online vote) will then be judged by a panel of professional scientists and photographers to award the national prize. 

STFC prizes will be awarded as follows:
•Each regional site and the online vote winner will receive £250 of vouchers.
•The overall national winner will receive the choice of a trip to CERN with one guest or £750 of vouchers.
•The prizes will be as stated and cannot be deferred or transferred. There will be no cash alternatives.



The winners, and other selected photos will be displayed on the STFC and Royal Photographic Society websites and used publicly by STFC at various venues.

Register for the competition at https://stfcphotowalk2014.eventbrite.co.uk


If you have any questions please contact:



Mark Wells
STFC Strategic Events Manager

[email protected]
01793 442100 or 07899 945493



Andy McKinna
STFC Events Officer

[email protected]
01793 442040



Kelly Blake
STFC Events Officer

[email protected]
01793 442025


Follow us on Twitter @STFC_Matters or #STFCPhotowalk


----------



## mookster (Feb 6, 2014)

I did one of these in oxford a couple of years back, really worth doing as you can see some great stuff - my group got to see the ISIS Linear Particle Accelerator at the Rutherford Appleton Labs.


----------



## gingrove (Feb 6, 2014)

mookster said:


> I did one of these in oxford a couple of years back, really worth doing as you can see some great stuff - my group got to see the ISIS Linear Particle Accelerator at the Rutherford Appleton Labs.



I work on ISIS drop me a PM if you decide to come back!


----------



## gingrove (Feb 6, 2014)

Found a few more details of dates and places:-
The science Photo Walks will be held at the following venues:
•Daresbury Laboratory in Cheshire (Tuesday 10 June & Wednesday 2 July 2014);
•Rutherford Appleton Laboratory in Oxfordshire (Tuesday 3 June & Thursday 24 July 2014;
•Chilbolton Observatory in Hampshire (Tuesday 8 July 2014);
•United Kingdom Astronomy Technology Centre (UK ATC) in Edinburgh (Monday 16 June & Friday 4 July 2014)

Photographers will be able to enter their images to a regional, national and international competition for public and expert judging.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 7, 2014)

You know we should meet for a coffee in R22 sometime. Hows my Mate Beaker doing


----------



## magmo (Feb 7, 2014)

I have been before, I got an invite today, it is well worth it...


----------



## Catmandoo (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm in, registered and have the ticket... Get in!!  quite excited.


----------



## gingrove (Feb 8, 2014)

night crawler said:


> You know we should meet for a coffee in R22 sometime. Hows my Mate Beaker doing



That sounds like a good idea Give me a call on 6687 and we'll sort something out 
Gordon


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jul 9, 2014)

Is the STFC based at North Star? I know the research councils are there. I had an unofficial walk around the buildings about a year ago and found it all very fascinating. Shame I didn't meet any of the staff


----------



## gingrove (Jul 9, 2014)

Derelictspaces said:


> Is the STFC based at North Star? I know the research councils are there. I had an unofficial walk around the buildings about a year ago and found it all very fascinating. Shame I didn't meet any of the staff



No thats just the office side of things, the real stuff is at Harwell (next to the old Atomic Energy Research Establishment) Keep an eye out I expect that they will do another photo walk next year.


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jul 9, 2014)

gingrove said:


> No thats just the office side of things, the real stuff is at Harwell (next to the old Atomic Energy Research Establishment) Keep an eye out I expect that they will do another photo walk next year.



Ah very good  I will have to keep an eye out as I'd love an insider there!


----------

